# Tampa Tarpon



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, headed to Tampa area in late June, anyone have any first hand experience/recommendations on a guide for Tampa Bay/Boca Grande? Thanks


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Capt. Matt Ercoli. I fished with him 2 summers ago. I wanted to tarpon fish and he put me on more tarpon than I wanted! He also runs snook/trout/redfish trips. www.captainmatt.com


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Mark Bennet, Boca Grande area - www.tarponsnook.com - he books up fast, so call him quickly.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

X2 Mark Bennett


----------



## TexasSaltFly (Oct 13, 2006)

fished tampa bay (drifting baits around Egmont key, etc) for Tarpon many times. it's like a zoo busted loose on the weekends in june when the Tarpon are there so best target weekdays if possible. i've fished with Capt. David Beede, good guy and guide. http://www.shallowpointcharters.com/


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've fished with Jason Prieto, www.steadyactionfishingcharters.com on (2) 2 day trips and caught tarpon every day. June is a good time to fish for Tarpon in the Tampa area.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

*tarpon*

I can help you out in Boca Grande.

Brian
swfloridaguideservices.com


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Some reason I flinch every time I see Tampa Tarpon.


----------

